# Frage zum Corsair TR3X6G1600C8



## ro0ney (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ich will wahrscheinlich zwei BIOS-Einstellungen in meinen zukünftigen PC einrichten. 
Zum einen will ich die Standardeinstellung speichern und dann eine BIOS-Einstellung für Spiele einrichten. 
Da die Standardeinstellung eigentlich für Taktraten von 1333Mhz des Abreitsspeichers ausgelegt ist und meine "Spieleeinstellung" auf 1600Mhz-Taktung eingestellt wird, ist die frage ob diese Speichermodule (Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (TR3X6G1600C8) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland) auch bei der 1333MHz-Taktung stabil läuft. Oder sollten diese generell bei einer Taktung von 1600 Mhz laufen?

Wie Sieht es denn auch mit den Timimgs bei 1333Mhz aus? Sollten diese dann auch auf 8-8-8-24 eingestellt werden?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## Bluebeard (10. Februar 2010)

Selbstverständlich alufen die module auch bei 1333MHz - dies ist ja langsamer als 1600MHz. Dei Timings kann man unter Umständen dann noch etwas vershcärfen - das musst Du aber selbst testen...


----------



## ro0ney (10. Februar 2010)

aber es gibt keine offiziellen Timings für 1333Mhz?
Die Einstellung soll ja nur für den stromsparmodus verwendet werden und nicht der übertaktete Zustand des Systems


----------



## Dr.House (10. Februar 2010)

Die gleichen Timings wie bei 1600 laufen auch bei 1333.

Guck mal bei CPU-Z bei Reiter-> SPD , vllt ist auch ein Profil mit 1333 gespeichert.

Wieso Spieleeinstellung auf 1600 ? Lass den Ram immer so laufen, oder ist die CPU auch dann übertaktet ?

*Edit*: Sparmodus bei X58 ist wie Porsche auf 80 Km/h max abgeregelt.


----------



## ro0ney (10. Februar 2010)

naja habe ja das System noch nicht.
na ich dachte das die Standardeinstellungen wenn man das System installiert auf 1333Mhz getaktet werden. Da ja die Cpu bestimmte Sparmodi hat und diese beim übertakten nicht mehr annimmt.
Und da man beim Surfen oder im Office- Betrieb nicht die volle Leistung braucht lass ich halt den Prosche bei 80 Kmh laufen


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (10. Februar 2010)

Du kannst bei einem X58 System auf die unterschiedlichen Bios Einstellungen auch verzichten. Das System bietet die Einstellung selbstständig bei geringer last die Taktrate und den Multiplikator ebenso die Spannung zu reduzieren. Es macht bei den Speichern nicht viel aus diese geringer laufen zu lassen, da sich dies gegenrechnet durch die Verlängerung der Berechnung und der dadurch erforderlichen, verlängerten Dauer eines höheren Spannungsbedarfes des restlichen Systems.


----------



## ro0ney (11. Februar 2010)

Gut...dann kann ich ja so langsam anfangen den PC zu bestellen


----------

